# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Weekly Newsletter >  Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter #212

## akgraner

*Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 212 for the week September 19 - September 25, 2010.*

*Links to UWN*

Link to Wiki Page - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue212Link to PDF - http://people.ubuntu.com/~akgraner/U..._Issue_212.pdf

*In This Issue*

Ubuntu 9.04 reaches end of lifeAnnouncing the Ubuntu Application Review ProcessTaking a Step Back With Fresh EyesBehind the Circle: Gerfried Fuchs (Rhonda)Ubuntu StatsLoCo NewsLaunchpad NewsGrowing List of Schools Using UbuntuThe Growing Linux Multi-touch CommunityEdubuntu MakeoverTest your might!Debian-Ubuntu Community ConferenceMy experience upgrading UNE 10.04 to Maverick (and yours!)What I doKnow of a cool app that deserves more attention? Nominate it for the next Ubuntu post-install guide!Artwork Team  What are we doing here?Ubuntu Artwork CrisisIn The PressIn The BlogosphereCanonical Showcases at IDF San FranciscoUbuntu, Canonical Wallow in Muddy Waters with Contributors' AgreementsCan Ubuntu Attract More Hardware Partners?Making a Difference; Selling a DifferenceUCLALUG Fall 2010 InstallfestDo you dent or tweet ?Join the openSUSE Conference 2010!OLPC San Francisco Community Summit 2010Full Circle Magazine - Issue #41Featured PodcastsWeekly Ubuntu Development Team MeetingsUpcoming Meetings and EventsUpdates and SecurityUWN Sneak PeekAnd much much more!

*General Community News*

*Ubuntu 9.04 reaches end of life*

Ubuntu announced its 9.04 release almost 18 months ago, on April 23, 2009. As with the earlier releases, Ubuntu committed to ongoing security and critical fixes for a period of 18 months. The support period is now nearing its end and Ubuntu 9.04 will reach end of life on Friday, October 23, 2010. At that time, Ubuntu Security Notices will no longer include information or updated packages for Ubuntu 9.04.

The supported upgrade path from Ubuntu 9.04 is via Ubuntu 9.10. Instructions and caveats for the upgrade may be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades. Note that upgrades to version 10.04 LTS and beyond are only supported in multiple steps, via an upgrade first to 9.10, then to 10.04 LTS. Both Ubuntu 9.10 and Ubuntu 10.04 LTS continue to be actively supported with security updates and select high-impact bug fixes. All announcements of official security updates for Ubuntu releases are sent to the ubuntu-security-announce mailing list, information about which may be found at https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/lis...urity-announce.

Since its launch in October 2004 Ubuntu has become one of the most highly regarded Linux distributions with millions of users in homes, schools, businesses and governments around the world. Ubuntu is Open Source software, costs nothing to download, and users are free to customise or alter their software in order to meet their needs.

http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/2132

*Announcing the Ubuntu Application Review Process*

Are you an application developer who would like to see your application appear in the Ubuntu Software Centerand available by millions of Ubuntu users? Today we are announcing a new process we are trialing which is easier and more accessible for application authors to get their apps in Ubuntu.

Recently we formed a community-driven Application Review Board that is committed to providing high quality reviews of applications submitted by application authors to ensure they are safe and work well. Importantly, only new applications that are not present in an existing official Ubuntu repository (such as main/universe) are eligible in this process (e.g a new version of an application in an existing official repository is not eligible). Also no other software can depend on the application being submitted (e.g. development libraries are not eligible), only executable applications (and content that is part of them) are eligible, and not stand-alone content, documentation or media, and applications must be Open Source and available under an OSI approved license.

The process is simple:
Prepare your app ready for review.Submit it for review.Await feedback and if the feedback is positive, your application will be added to the Ubuntu Software Center.
Would you like to learn more about how to get your app in the *Ubuntu Software Center?

To find out more information go to:

http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/09/20/...eview-process/

*Taking a Step Back With Fresh Eyes*

Jono Bacon, Ubuntu Community Manager writes - Scale is an interesting thing. It affects all kinds of things. Companies grow and dont seem quite the same as they used to. Bands make it big and then they disappear up their own arses. Restaurants get popular and the food often starts to go downhill. One way or another, it seems that the old wives/husbands tale of scale is that when things get bigger, quality can often suffer.

Jono goes on to say - Like many, I have seen this in the company I work for (Canonical). I joined Canonical when it was pretty small. We had an office in London that could only fit about twelve people in it, I knew everyone, and they all knew me. Things are different now. We are a big company now with things like HR and Finance departments, we need a company directory, and we have staff events that have the echoing resonance of by eck, there are a lot of people here, I remember when.

Recently my sub-conscious has been pestering me about this. I have been noticing that while our community continues to grow, which is awesome, it feels like getting involved is getting more complicated. We now have hundreds of teams, many different diverse types of contribution, and a collection of processes and assessment procedures to ensure we accept quality work into the distribution. If you have no idea of MOTU/core-dev/PPAs/Daily Builds/Package Sets/Archive Reorg is, you are probably going to find you have a lot of reading on your hands.

I want to change this. I want to make it better and easier for people to participate.

No one is at fault for us having this complexity; it is part of a passionate community growing every day, but I think we need to take a step back and take a good hard look at how it feels to get involved if you are new around here.

To read the article in full  and "Understanding What To Fix" go to:

http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/09/23/...th-fresh-eyes/

*Behind the Circle: Gerfried Fuchs (Rhonda)*

Gerfried Fuchs (Rhonda) discussing using Ubuntu, being a MOTU, being a contributor to Debican and Ubuntu, ways to improve both the Ubuntu and Debian communities and more.

To read interview in full go to:

http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/2131

*Ubuntu Stats*

*Bug Stats*

Open (80206) +432 over last weekCritical (35) +1 over last weekUnconfirmed (39774) +684 over last week

As always, the Bug Squad needs more help. If you want to get started, please see  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad

*Translation Stats Lucid*

 1. English (United Kingdom) (0) -1 over last week
 2. Spanish (8076) -113 over last week
 3. Brazilian Portuguese (31025) -281 over last week
 4. French (36501) -194 over last week
 5. German (53092) -542 over last week

Remaining strings to translate in Ubuntu 10.04 "Lucid Lynx", see more at: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/

*Ubuntu Brainstorm Top 5 this week*

GNOME System Monitor lacks in-depth information - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/25887/Long time between password attempts - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/25903/Real-time earth wallpaper - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/25886/When folders in Nautilus are named by months, use correct month sorting Jan-Dec. - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/25896/Removing duplicates and better 'dead file' thumbnail management - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/25894/

Ubuntu Brainstorm is a community site geared toward letting you add your ideas for Ubuntu. You can submit your own idea, or vote for or against another idea. http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/

*Top 5 Voted New StackExchange Questions This Week*

http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com/questions/4710/|Using sudo su for commands?http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com/questions/4571/|Pros and cons of hibernatinghttp://ubuntu.stackexchange.com/questions/4502/|How can I find out why a package was installed?http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com/questions/4743/|How do I replace the MeMenu username with my actual name?http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com/questions/4752/|Is Btrfs in Maverick considered stable?

People Contributing the best questions and answers this week: http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com/users/1859/ndruk|ændrük, http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com/user...oushik|koushik, http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com/user...e-castro|Jorge Castro, http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com/users/449/oli|Oli and http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com/user...n|NightwishFan

*LoCo News*

*Kentucky Loco Team Re-approved*

This month the Kentucky LoCo team was up for renewal. We had 5 of our members present for the meeting. All in all it went well. The only negative against us that I saw was that we have not been doing TeamReports. We have since corrected this by starting this page. The result was a unanimous approval from the LoCo council members present. Thanks to all who were there to support the team.

http://etank.bglug.net/2010/09/21/we-are-reapproved/

*10.10.10  Dublin*

Ubuntu Ireland will be having at least two release parties for Maverick.  On 10.10.10 we will be having it in Dublin. The day will kick off with Jimmy Chungs Chinese Buffet, 8 Eden Quay, Dublin 1 at 13:30 local time on Sunday 10th of October. After food we will move the party to The Market Bar, Fade Street, Dublin 2 at approximately 15:30, again local time. This is where we will keep an eye on Maverick Meerkats release using the available WiFi.

http://www.lczajkowski.com/2010/09/21/10-10-10-dublin/

*Launchpad News*

*Meet Rob Collins*

Matthew Revell interviews Rob Collins who recently joined the Launchpad team. To read more about Rob Collins and what he does on the Launchpad team go to:

http://blog.launchpad.net/meet-the-d...et-rob-collins

*Making Launchpad more informative*

Brian Murray writes - Have you ever been subscribed to a bug report with a lot of duplicates? How about not directly subscribed to the bug report with the duplicates but one of the duplicates?

I have and thought it would be helpful to know which duplicate I was subscribed to rather than having to look at every duplicate to see which one was mine. You can now determine this on edge by mousing over your name in the From duplicates portion of the subscribers portlet.

http://www.murraytwins.com/blog/?p=91

*The Planet*

*Belinda Lopez: Growing List of Schools Using Ubuntu*

Belinda writes "In case you ever doubt that your work is making a difference, just take a look at this growing list of schools using Ubuntu and its derivatives. And an entire project of kids building their own machines to take home and use after completing class  impressive!"

http://dindafoss.wordpress.com/2010/...-using-ubuntu/

*Duncan McGreggor: The Growing Linux Multi-touch Community*

Duncan observes that not only has there been a growing community with multitouch and Linux systems, but also with human interaction. He discusses developments in X.org, PyMT, Qt and GTK, as well as practical implementations such as touch-screen point of sales systems and running Ubuntu on a phone.

http://oubiwann.blogspot.com/2010/09...community.html

*Jordan Mantha: Edubuntu Makeover*

Jordan Mantha talks the work that was done by Edubuntu community members Jonathan Carter and Stéphane Graber to get the edubuntu website relaunched.  He talks about the site being very slick and in-line with the main Ubuntu website, the new edubuntu.org is much more community oriented. There are social network badges on the right side to link users to Edubuntu resources onFacebook, YouTube, Identi.ca, Twitter. On the left side there is a widget with the latest Edububtu project status updates on Identi.ca.

http://www.laserjock.us/2010/09/edubuntu-makeover/

*Jorge Castro: Test your might!*

Ubuntu on Stack Exchange has become quite popular recently. Many users have asked questions and received satisfying answers. However, there are still some unanswered questions. Jorge challenges you to test your knowledge and try to answer the top voted unanswered questions!

http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/1164...est-your-might

*Paolo Sammicheli: Debian-Ubuntu Community Conference*

At the last UDS, Paulo met Debian Project Leader Stefano Zacchiroli and discussed further collaboration between Debian and Ubuntu. Ubuntu and Debian came together on Software Freedom Day and discussed topics that included technical topics, marketing and women in free software.

http://xdatap1.wordpress.com/2010/09...ence-ita-2010/

*Ara Pulido: My experience upgrading UNE 10.04 to Maverick (and yours!)*

The Ubuntu Netbook Edition has gone through major changes in the Maverick release cycle. It will ship with Unity, a new user interface developed by Canonical. Designing an upgrade system for a system that changed a lot can be quite challenging. Ara decided to test the upgrade process from Lucid to Maverick and wrote up a great summary.

http://ubuntutesting.wordpress.com/2...-une-maverick/

*Ahmed Kamal: what I do*

Being the newest member of the "horsemen" team having joined a little over a month now, I feel like I haven't done enough yet. Ahmed talks about the things he has been up to the last couple of months.  To find out more go to:

http://foss-boss.blogspot.com/2010/09/what-i-do.html

*Danny Piccirillo: Know of a cool app that deserves more attention? Nominate it for the next Ubuntu post-install guide!*

A year ago i saw a lack of easy to understand yet comprehensive getting started guides for new users, so i decided to make one. I spent hours reviewing software, taking screenshots, and other exciting stuff in order to make a post-install guide which helps new users get used to and understand Ubuntu, and also recommend all sorts of apps that may be of interest to users of any level of experience. Please subscribe if you want to catch my next one!

Now it seems only appropriate to let all of you to nominate your favorite apps to be featured in the next iteration of my Ubuntu post-install guides. Just post a comment with as much information about the app(s) as possible: name, link, description, your opinion, etc. and i'll check it out!

http://blog.thesilentnumber.me/2010/...rves-more.html

*John Baer: Artwork Team  What are we doing here?*

Vishnoo posted a thread to the Ubuntu Artwork List asking the question  what are we doing here?

This thread was in response to an earlier thread by Saleel Velankar submitted to the Ayatana list titled Community Artwork and Lessons learned from Gaia10″ where he describes his art experience with the Gaia10 project this past summer.

I am amazed at the high quality artwork produced by Canonical for Ubuntu which permits Ubuntu to complete against other commercial products such as OSX and Windows. The problem is these products are created and release with little if any community involvement.

Inclusion and exclusion are strong team motivators and my guess is right now the Artwork team is feeling benched and excluded from the rest of the community.

http://www.projblog.com/?p=1685

*Thorsten Wilms: Ubuntu Artwork Crisis*

Thorsten Wilms talks about the issue of people not being happy with the state of the Ubuntu Artwork team and takes a moment to post about the following areas:

First postMotivationDiscussionsDirectionDesign TeamWallpapersMockupsWhat works?What else?

For more information and to read the article in full go to:

http://thorwil.wordpress.com/?p=1062

*In The Press*

*You In Ubuntu: You're Invited to Ubuntu App Developer Week - Monday, September 27, 2010 - Friday, October 1, 2010*

Do you want to learn more about developing applications in Ubuntu? Join in on Ubuntu App Developer Week starting Monday, September 27, 2010.

http://www.ubuntu-user.com/content/view/full/1402

*Ubuntu 'not necessarily competing' with Windows 7*

Paul Holt, Canonical, Director Corporate Sales, talks to the Westminster eForum on open-source software in business and government.  Ubuntu is not in direct competition with Windows 7 in the desktop operating system market, according to a top Canonical executive.

http://www.zdnet.co.uk/news/desktop-...ws-7-40090229/

*Fglrx Finally Works With Ubuntu 10.10 (Xorg 1.9, Kernel 2.6.35/36) [ATI]*

Fglrx was updated yesterday in Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat and what's special about this is that it finally supports Xorg 1.9 and 2.6.35 kernel. Up until now, ATI users who've tried to install Fglrx or upgraded from Ubuntu 10.04 would get a blank screen.

http://lxer.com/module/newswire/ext_link.php?rid=142133

*Handsfree Ubuntu*

Ubuntu developer Canonical is experimenting with new hardware sensors as it looks at computing beyond the keyboard and mouse. All computer users are used to controlling their desktop with a mouse and keyboard. But how about controlling your PC without using your hands at all and just using your body?

http://lxer.com/module/newswire/ext_link.php?rid=141888

*Belgium Political party votes Ubuntu*

Osur.eu reports: Ecolo, a green political party in Belgium, is planning to complete its move to a complete open source desktop system by the end of 2011. On the 220 workstations in its main office, it will gradually replace the underlying operating system to Ubuntu Linux, says Sebastien Bollingh, the party's ICT manager.

http://www.osor.eu/news/be-political...source-desktop

*In The Blogosphere*

*Mark Shuttleworth: A kind invitation*

The openSUSE board has extended an invitation to the openSUSE conference happening on 20-23 October. One of the themes of the openSUSE conference this year is "Collaboration Across Borders" in free and open source software communities, administration and development. Mark notes that he himself wouldn't be able to make it, but would sponsor an Ubuntu community member who would be able to.

http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/529

*Canonical Design Blog: Initial Hebrew Trials*

The Ubuntu design team have started initial work on Hebrew support in the upcoming Ubuntu font. Bruno links to a PDF that that illustrates how they arrived at certain proportions. Even though it's still early work in progress, Bruno also makes a call for feedback for further improvements.

http://design.canonical.com/2010/09/...hebrew-trials/

*In Other News*

*Canonical Showcases at IDF San Francisco*

Canonical showcased new products at the Intel Developer Forum last week. The Canonical stand had demonstrations for Ubuntu Light, Ubuntu Netbook Edition 10.04 and the Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud (UEC) proposition. The hardware on show highlighted the breadth of services on offer leading up to the end of the year and the work with Intel on the UEC product in particular, was testament to the commitment shown by the project teams from both companies to provide a full enterprise solution. This is the third year Canonical have had a booth at IDF, following on from Mark Shuttleworths Keynote speech in 2009. Canonical continue to work with Intel and hardware partners to enable Ubuntu to be not only a Windows alternative but a real Operating System of choice for end users in both mature and developing markets.

http://voices.canonical.com/marketing/?p=104

*Ubuntu, Canonical Wallow in Muddy Waters with Contributors' Agreements*

If you believe everything you read on the Internet, then Canonical, the company behind the Ubuntu distribution, can't do anything right. Part of the reason for this attitude is that, because of Ubuntu's popularity, Canonical is under a scrutiny so intense that every fault is magnified. Another part of the reason is that Canonical is visibly struggling with balancing its commercial efforts with being a corporate citizen of free and open source software (FOSS).

http://itmanagement.earthweb.com/osr...Agreements.htm

*Can Ubuntu Attract More Hardware Partners?*

Canonical, promoter of the Ubuntu Linux, is hosting an Ubuntu Hardware Summit for PC partners on Sept. 24. The big news involves uTouch and a dual-boot strategy vs. Windows. The big question: Can Canonical convince more PC and mobile device makers to embrace Ubuntu amid rising competition from Google Android?

http://lxer.com/module/newswire/ext_link.php?rid=142043

*Making a Difference; Selling a Difference*

See the difference? A few days ago, Mark Shuttleworth took some time to address critics who scoff at Canonical's contributions to GNOME and the Linux kernel itself by sharing his thoughts on the subject in his personal blog. The post, titled "Reflections on Ubuntu, Canonical and the march to free software adoption", reflecting on Canonical and Ubuntu's contributions to the world of free and open source software. There are a couple of interesting stories, some obvious rationalization, some genuine insights, and more than a few nods to the various forces that come together to create a Linux distribution.

http://lxer.com/module/newswire/ext_link.php?rid=141980

*UCLALUG Fall 2010 Installfest*

UCLALUG is happy to announce the 2010 Fall LUG Installfest. It will happen on Saturday, October 2, 2010 at Boelter Hall 4760 in UCLA, from 10am to 4pm. Non-students are encouraged to attend, but we cannot offer parking (parking lots are $10 a day but you may find your luck with street parking). Bring your laptop, desktop, and/or your favorite Linux distribution. We're looking for both attendees and volunteers.

https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...er/003017.html

*Do you dent or tweet ?*

Just a simple question to my blog readers and the Ubuntu community to test the wordpress WP-Poll plugin.
Note: There is a poll embedded within this post, please visit the site to participate in this post's poll.
Do you dent or tweet ? is a post from: Pourquoi pas !!

http://blog.nizarus.org/?p=738

*Join the openSUSE Conference 2010!*

In less than one month, people from all around the world will gather for the openSUSE Conference 2010! It will be in Nuremberg (Germany), from October 20th to 23rd, and the program is full of promises. So don't wait and go straight to the registration form (it's obviously free)!

http://www.vuntz.net/journal/post/20...erence-2010%21

*OLPC San Francisco Community Summit 2010*

OLPC SF Community Summit 2010 is a community event that brings together educators, technologists, anthropologists, enthusiasts, champions and volunteers. We share stories, exchange ideas, solve problems, foster community and build collaboration around the One Laptop per Child project and its mission worldwide.

The event is a combination of panel discussions, Birds of a Feather sessions, speed-geeking and much more! The event is hosted by the OLPC San Francisco volunteer community.

Registration is now open, register now! http://olpcsf.org/CommunitySummit2010/

http://princessleia.com/journal/?p=3431

*Full Circle Magazine - Issue #41*

Full Circle - the independent magazine for the Ubuntu Linux community are proud to announce the release of our forty-first issue.

This month:
Command and Conquer.How-To : Program in Python - Part 15, Virtualize Part 4 - FreeBSD, and Run A Business With Ubuntu.Review - TuxGuitar.Top 5 - Ways To Run Windows Apps.

plus: MOTU/Loco/Translation Interviews, Ubuntu Games, My Opinion, MyStory, and much much more!

Get it while it's hot! - http://fullcirclemagazine.org/issue-41

*Featured Podcasts*

*Full Circle Podcast #11: A Painful Washing Experience*

In this episode, testing the Meerkat; also Android 2.2, Nexus One and Spotify. Our opinion on neck-beards and imitation as a form of flattery. On gaming, its Sauerbraten Justice, Quake Live, Rage and the Steam pantomime.

MP3 podcast here: http://fullcirclemagazine.org/category/podcast/feedOGG podcast here: http://fullcirclemagazine.org/catego...cast/feed/atom

For More information on this Podcast and Full Circle Magazine go to:

http://fullcirclemagazine.org/2010/0...ng-experience/

*At Home With Jono Bacon*

This is the link to the Ubuntu Community Manager's (Jono Bacon) weekly videocast. Jono takes any and all questions from the community about all things Ubuntu and more.

If you missed last weeks episode you can find it at: http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/9750922

For more information about At Home with Jono Bacon go to:

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-bacon

*Weekly Ubuntu Development Team Meetings*

Ubuntu Desktop Team Meeting Minutes for September 21st, 2010 -https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2010-09-21Ubuntu Mobile Team Meeting Minutes from September 21st, 1010 -https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileTeam/Meeting/2010/20100921Ubuntu Server Team Meeting Minutes for September 21st, 2010 -https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/Server/20100921Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting Minutes for September 21st, 2010 -https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Meeting/2010-09-21Ubuntu Foundations Team Meeting Minutes for September 22nd, 2010 -https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FoundationsTeam/Meetings/2010/0922Ubuntu Release Team Meeting Minutes for September 24th, 2010 -https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseTeam/Meeting/2010-09-24

*Upcoming Meetings and Events*

*Tuesday, 28 September 2010*

==== Asia - Oceania RMB Meeting ====

Start: 10:00 UTCEnd: 11:00 UTCLocation: Location: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/R...ds/AsiaOceania

==== Ubuntu Mobile Team Meeting ====

Start: 13:00 UTCEnd: 14:00 UTCLocation: Location: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileTeam/Meeting

==== Ubuntu App Developer Week (UADW) ====

Start: 14:00 UTCEnd: 19:00 UTCLocation: Location: IRC channel #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat on freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek

==== Desktop Team Meeting ====

Start: 16:30 UTCEnd: 17:30 UTCLocation: Location: IRC channel #ubuntu-desktop on freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting

==== Kernel Team Meeting ====

Start: 17:00 UTCEnd: 18:00 UTCLocation: Location: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on freenode.netAgenda: Not listed as of publication

*Wednesday, 29 September 2010*

==== Ubuntu App Developer Week (UADW) ====

Start: 14:00 UTCEnd: 19:00 UTCLocation: Location: IRC channel #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat on freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek

==== Weekly Ubuntu Foundations team meeting ====

Start: 15:00 UTCEnd: 16:00 UTCLocation: Location: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on freenode.netAgenda:  Found under https:/wiki.ubuntu.com/FoundationsTeam/Meetings/YYYY/MMDD * Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FoundationsTeam

==== QA Team Meeting ====

Start: 17:00 UTCEnd: 18:00 UTCLocation: Location: IRC channel #ubuntu-quality on freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Meetings/

==== Jono Bacon @ Home Videocast : Various Topics and Q+A ====

Start: 18:00 UTCEnd: 19:00 UTCLocation: Location: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-baconAgenda: This is a weekly videocast by the Ubuntu Community Manager, Jono Bacon in which he discusses a range of topics and also provides a regular weekly Q+A.

==== Edubuntu Meeting ====

Start: 19:00 UTCEnd: 20:00 UTCLocation: Location: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Edubuntu/Meetings/Agenda

*Thursday, 30 September 2010*

==== Ayatana UX team meeting ====

Start: 12:00 UTCEnd: 12:30 UTCLocation: Location: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on freenode.netAgenda: * Introductions * Review team charter * Organize first UX activity * Brainstorm future UX activities

==== Ubuntu App Developer Week (UADW) ====

Start: 14:00 UTCEnd: 19:00 UTCLocation: Location: IRC channel #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat on freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek

*Friday, 1 October 2010*

==== Ubuntu App Developer Week (UADW) ====

Start: 14:00 UTCEnd: 19:00 UTCLocation: Location: IRC channel #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat on freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek

==== Maverick Weekly Release Meeting ====

Start: 15:00 UTCEnd: 16:30 UTCLocation: Location: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseTeam/Meeting/Agenda

*Saturday, 2 October 2010*

==== Introduction to Python: Part 3 ====

Start: 17:00 UTCEnd: 19:00 UTCLocation: #ubuntu-classroom on irc.freenode.netAgenda: none listed as of time of publication

*Sunday, 3 October 2010*

None listed as of time of publication

*Monday, 4 October 2010*

==== Security Team Catch-up ====

Start: 17:00 UTCEnd: 17:30 UTCLocation: Location: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on freenode.netAgenda: nothing formal, just a weekly catch-up. Weekly Ubuntu Security Team catch-up meeting. Anyone is welcome to join if they want to watch, contribute, etc.

*Updates and Security for 6.06, 8.04, 9.04, 9.10, 10.04 and 10.10*

*Security Updates*

USN-986-1: bzip2 vulnerability - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-986-1USN-986-2: ClamAV vulnerability - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-986-2USN-986-3: dpkg vulnerability - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-986-3USN-989-1: PHP vulnerabilities - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-989-1USN-990-1: OpenSSL vulnerability - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-990-1USN-990-2: Apache vulnerability - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-990-2USN-991-1: quassel vulnerability - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-991-1

*Ubuntu 6.06 Updates*

dump 0.4b41-2ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/da...er/012869.htmldpkg 1.13.11ubuntu7.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/da...er/012870.htmlclamav 0.95.3+dfsg-1ubuntu0.09.04~dapper4.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/da...er/012871.htmlbzip2 1.0.3-0ubuntu2.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/da...er/012872.htmlphp5 5.1.2-1ubuntu3.19 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/da...er/012873.html

*Ubuntu 8.04 Updates*

dump 0.4b41-5ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...er/012543.htmldpkg 1.14.16.6ubuntu4.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...er/012544.htmlclamav 0.95.3+dfsg-1ubuntu0.09.04~hardy2.5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...er/012545.htmlbzip2 1.0.4-2ubuntu4.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...er/012546.htmladobe-flashplugin 10.1.85.3-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...er/012547.htmlflashplugin-nonfree 10.0.1.218+really9.0.283.0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...er/012548.htmllinux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 2.6.24.18-28.7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...er/012549.htmllinux-restricted-modules-envy-2.6.24 2.6.24.503-503.32 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...er/012550.htmlapache2-mpm-itk 2.2.6-01-1build3.10 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...er/012551.htmllinux-restricted-modules-envy-2.6.24 2.6.24.503-503.33 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...er/012552.html

*Ubuntu 9.04 Updates*

dump 0.4b41-6ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...er/010145.htmldpkg 1.14.24ubuntu1.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...er/010146.htmlclamav 0.95.3+dfsg-1ubuntu0.09.04.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...er/010147.htmlbzip2 1.0.5-1ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...er/010148.htmladobe-flashplugin 10.1.85.3-1jaunty1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...er/010149.htmlflashplugin-nonfree 10.1.85.3ubuntu0.9.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...er/010150.htmlfglrx-installer 2:8.600-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...er/010151.htmlapache2-mpm-itk 2.2.6-02-1build4.7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...er/010152.htmlquassel 0.4.1-0ubuntu3.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...er/010153.html

*Ubuntu 9.10 Updates*

php5 5.2.10.dfsg.1-2ubuntu6.5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...er/012475.htmldump 0.4b42-1ubuntu0.9.10.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...er/012476.htmldpkg 1.15.4ubuntu2.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...er/012477.htmlclamav 0.95.3+dfsg-1ubuntu0.09.10.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...er/012478.htmlbzip2 1.0.5-3ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...er/012479.htmladobe-flashplugin 10.1.85.3-1karmic1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...er/012480.htmlflashplugin-nonfree 10.1.85.3ubuntu0.9.10.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...er/012481.htmlfglrx-installer 2:8.660-0ubuntu4.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...er/012482.htmllinux-mvl-dove 2.6.31-214.32 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...er/012483.htmllinux-ec2 2.6.31-307.20 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...er/012484.htmllinux 2.6.31-22.66 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...er/012485.htmlquassel 0.5.0-0ubuntu1.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...er/012486.html

*Ubuntu 10.04 Updates*

dump 0.4b42-1ubuntu0.10.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011730.htmlclamav 0.96.1+dfsg-0ubuntu0.10.04.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011731.htmlbzip2 1.0.5-4ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011732.htmlphp5 5.3.2-1ubuntu4.5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011733.htmlopenoffice.org 1:3.2.1-6ubuntu2~10.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011734.htmltar 1.22-2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011735.htmldpkg 1.15.5.6ubuntu4.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011736.htmladobe-flashplugin 10.1.85.3-1lucid1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011737.htmlflashplugin-nonfree 10.1.85.3ubuntu0.10.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011738.htmlcoreutils 7.4-2ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011739.htmlfglrx-installer 2:8.723.1-0ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011740.htmlquassel 0.6.1-0ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011741.html

*Ubuntu 10.10 Updates*

openoffice.org 1:3.2.1-6ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007909.htmlduplicity 0.6.10-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007910.htmlinkscape 0.48.0-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007911.htmlluatex 0.60.1-1build2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007912.htmlevolution 2.30.3-1ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007913.htmleuca2ools 1.2-0ubuntu11 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007914.htmlubuntu-docs 10.10.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007915.htmlgst-plugins-good0.10 0.10.25-4ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007916.htmlsoftware-center 2.1.22.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007917.htmlsoftware-center 2.1.22.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007918.htmlpython-apt 0.7.96.1ubuntu11 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007919.htmllibcpan-meta-perl 2.101670-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007920.htmlubuntu-restricted-addons 2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007921.htmlevolution 2.30.3-1ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007922.htmlapp-install-data-ubuntu 0.10.10.5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007923.htmlgnome-power-manager 2.31.92-0ubunntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007924.htmlgnome-control-center 1:2.31.92.1-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007925.htmlmetacity 1:2.30.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007935.htmlmoon 2.3-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007926.htmlgnome-terminal 2.31.91-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007927.htmleog 2.31.92-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007928.htmltomboy 1.3.4-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007929.htmlalacarte 0.13.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007930.htmlsquid3 3.1.6-1.1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007932.htmllives 1.3.10-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007933.htmlmysql-cluster-7.0 7.0.9-1ubuntu9 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007934.htmlsoftware-properties 0.76.7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007931.htmlcomputer-janitor 2.0.4-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007936.htmlubuntu-restricted-addons 3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007937.htmllibhtml-formfu-perl 0.07001-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007938.htmlltsp-cluster-lbagent 2.0.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007939.htmlltsp-cluster-accountmanager 2.0.3-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007940.htmlejabberd 2.1.5-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007941.htmllibaqbanking 4.2.4-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007942.htmlndiswrapper 1.56-3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007943.htmlturtleart 98-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007944.htmlpackagekit 0.6.8-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007945.htmlkpackagekit 0.6.1+svn1176533-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007946.htmlwcalc 2.4-1build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007948.htmlmpfi 1.3.4~rc4~cvs20080519-1build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007949.htmllcalc 0.0.20080205-1build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007947.htmlgretl 1.9.0-1build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007952.htmlghdl 0.29+gcc4.3.4+dfsg-1build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007950.htmlgenius 1.0.9-1build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007951.htmlgcc-mingw32 4.4.4-0.1build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007953.htmlfplll 2.1.6+20071129-2build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007954.htmlphp5 5.3.3-1ubuntu9 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007955.htmladobe-flashplugin 10.1.85.3-1maverick1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007956.htmlbughugger 10.09 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007957.htmldell-recovery 0.70 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007958.htmlkoffice 1:2.2.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007959.htmlureadahead 0.100.0-8 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007960.htmlvala 0.10.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007961.htmljasper-initramfs 0.28 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007962.htmllibgee 0.5.3-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007963.htmllibgnomekbd 2.31.92-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007964.htmllibvirt 0.8.3-1ubuntu12 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007965.htmlsynaptic 0.63.1ubuntu14 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007966.htmleucalyptus 2.0+bzr1241-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007967.htmlrhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store 0.1.6-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007968.htmlubuntuone-client 1.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007969.htmlmedia-player-info 9-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007970.htmlkdesdk 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007971.htmlbughugger 10.09.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007973.htmlflashplugin-nonfree 10.1.85.3ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007972.htmlarmel-cross-toolchain-base 1.48 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007974.htmlf-spot 0.8.0-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007975.htmllibvpx 0.9.2-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007976.htmltotem-plugin-arte 0.9.1-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007977.htmllinux-linaro 2.6.35-1006.12 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007978.htmlubuntu-netbook-default-settings 0.8.10 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007979.htmlintel-microcode 0.20100826-1ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007980.htmlevolution 2.30.3-1ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007981.htmlgsfonts 1:8.11+urwcyr1.0.7~pre44-4.2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007982.htmllibosip2 3.3.0-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007983.htmlkamoso 1.0.5-0ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007984.htmllibexosip2 3.3.0-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007985.htmlkdesdk 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007986.htmlquassel 0.7.1-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007987.htmllinphone 3.3.2-2ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007988.htmlkoffice 1:2.2.2-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007989.htmlmesa 7.9~git20100909-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007990.htmlplywood 0.5.11+nmu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007991.htmlmock 1.0.8-3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007993.htmlbug-buddy 2.31.92-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007992.htmllibgdchart-gd2 0.11.5-7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007994.htmlllvm-2.8 2.8~20100921-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007995.htmlplasma-mobile 0.0~svn20100830-0ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007996.htmlpython-imaging 1.1.7-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007997.htmlubiquity 2.4.0 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007998.htmlpencil 0.4.4b-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007999.htmlkde-style-bespin 0.1~svn100126-0ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008000.htmlgrub2 1.98+20100804-5ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008001.htmlcheese 2.31.92-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008002.htmlswt-gtk 3.5.1+versionbump-5ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008003.htmlespeak 1.44.05~really-1.44.04-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008004.htmlpidgin 1:2.7.3-1ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008005.htmlgnome-bluetooth 2.31.90-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008006.htmllibubuntuone 0.3.8-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008007.htmlapp-install-data-partner 12.10.10.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008008.htmlxserver-xorg-video-geode 2.11.9-3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008009.htmlgnome-session 2.31.6-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008010.htmlsoftware-center 2.1.22.4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008011.htmlopengtl 0.9.14-0ubuntu6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008012.htmlcompiz 1:0.8.6-0ubuntu7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008013.htmlupdate-manager 1:0.142.14 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008014.htmlec2-api-tools 1.3.57419-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008015.htmlghostscript 8.71.dfsg.2-0ubuntu7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008016.htmlkradio 4.0.0-0ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008017.htmlguake 0.4.2-2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008018.htmlptouch-driver 1.3-0ubuntu6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008020.htmlspring-engine 0.81.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008019.htmlpoppler-sharp 0.0.1-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008023.htmlclang 2.8~20100921-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008021.htmlarmel-cross-toolchain-base 1.49 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008022.htmlpdfmod 0.8.3-1build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008024.htmldragonegg 2.8~20100921-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008025.htmlllvm-gcc-4.2 2.8~20100911-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008026.htmldeluge 1.3.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008027.htmlclamav 0.96.3+dfsg-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008028.htmldell-recovery 0.71 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008029.htmllibflexdock-java 0.5.2-dfsg1-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008030.htmlllvm-defaults 0.2ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008031.htmlfreeciv 2.2.1-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008033.htmlexaile 0.3.2.0-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008032.htmlubuntustudio-meta 0.74 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008034.htmlaudacity 1.3.12-7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008036.htmlpdfmod 0.8.3-1build2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008035.htmlmedia-player-info 10-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008037.htmlpuppet 2.6.1-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008038.htmltransmission 2.04-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008039.htmllandscape-client 1.5.5.1-0ubuntu0.10.10.0 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008043.htmlthunderbird 3.1.4+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008040.htmlfirefox 3.6.10+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008041.htmltelepathy-butterfly 0.5.14-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008042.htmlarmel-cross-toolchain-base 1.50 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008044.htmlgcc-4.5-armel-cross 1.38 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008045.htmlguayadeque 0.2.7-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008046.htmlcnetworkmanager 0.21.1-1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008047.htmllight-themes 0.1.8 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008049.htmlfoomatic-db 20100915-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008048.htmlmusescore 0.9.6.2+dfsg-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008050.htmlkubuntu-notification-helper 10.10ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008051.htmlhplip 3.10.6-1ubuntu10 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008052.htmlbase-installer 1.107ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008053.htmlgutenprint 5.2.6-0ubuntu6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008054.htmlapp-install-data-ubuntu 0.10.10.6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008055.htmlsplix 2.0.0+20100802-0ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008056.htmlopenshot 1.2.1-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008057.htmlkdeutils 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008058.htmlcairo-dock 2.2.0~2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008059.htmlclamav 0.96.3+dfsg-1ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008060.htmlcairo-dock-plug-ins 2.2.0~2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008061.htmlxfce4-indicator-plugin 0.0.1-2build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008062.htmlptouch-driver 1.3-0ubuntu7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008063.htmlpostgresql-common 111 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008064.htmlkde4libs 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008065.htmlxubuntu-artwork 10.10.6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008066.htmlldc 0.9.2+hg1655-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008067.htmlgenius 1.0.9-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008068.htmlhaskell-llvm 0.8.0.2-2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008069.htmlsquid 2.7.STABLE9-2ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008070.htmlapt 0.8.3ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008071.htmllibvirt 0.8.3-1ubuntu13 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008072.htmlmozilla-devscripts 0.24 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008073.htmlskyeye 1.2.5-2.1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008074.htmlxserver-xorg-input-synaptics 1.2.2-2ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008075.htmlubuntu-sugar-remix-meta 0.4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008077.htmlooo-thumbnailer 0.2-5ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008076.htmlcups 1.4.4-6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008078.htmllibindicator 0.3.14-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008079.htmlindicator-applet 0.4.6-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008080.htmllibdbusmenu 0.3.16-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008081.htmlindicator-datetime 0.0.6-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008082.htmlindicator-me 0.2.10-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008083.htmlindicator-session 0.2.10-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008084.htmlindicator-sound 0.4.7-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008085.htmlutouch-grail 1.0.14-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008086.htmlindicator-appmenu 0.0.12-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008087.htmlindicator-application 0.2.9-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008088.htmlunity-place-files 0.5.26-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008089.htmlfglrx-installer 2:8.780-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008090.htmlunity 0.2.42-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008091.htmlunity-place-applications 0.2.22-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008092.htmlbamf 0.2.54-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008093.htmlnautilus 1:2.31.92-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008094.htmlgnome-bluetooth 2.31.90-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008095.htmlevolution 2.30.3-1ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008096.htmlclutk 0.3.60-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008097.htmlubuntu-sso-client 1.0.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008098.htmlcouchdb 1.0.1-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008099.htmlclamav 0.96.3+dfsg-1ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008100.htmlu-boot-linaro 2010.09~rc1.1-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008101.htmlgwibber 2.31.95-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008102.htmlsoftware-center 3.0 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008103.htmlubiquity 2.4.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008104.htmlmixxx 1.8.0.1~dfsg-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008105.htmllibcairo-perl 1.070-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008106.htmlalsa-utils 1.0.23-2ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008107.htmldovecot 1:1.2.12-1ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008108.htmlunity 0.2.42-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008109.htmllibwnck 1:2.30.4-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008110.htmlflash-kernel 2.28ubuntu9 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008111.htmlkdeplasma-addons 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008112.htmlevolution-data-server 2.30.3-1ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008113.htmlgtk2-engines-murrine 0.98.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008114.htmludisks 1.0.1+git20100614-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008115.htmlupower 0.9.5-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008116.htmlnvidia-common 0.2.24 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008117.htmljockey 0.5.10-0ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008118.htmllibdbusmenu-qt 0.6.4-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008119.htmlclamav 0.96.3+dfsg-1ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008120.htmlpredict 2.2.3-3ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008121.htmlqt4-x11 4:4.7.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008122.htmlubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu 26 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008123.htmlapt-xapian-index 0.39ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008124.htmlamarok 2:2.3.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008125.htmljasper-initramfs 0.30 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008126.htmljasper-initramfs 0.29 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008127.htmlrhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store 0.1.7-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008128.htmlmagicicada 0.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008130.htmlqtcreator 2.0.1-1ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008129.htmlnanny 2.29.4-0ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008131.htmlpython-distutils-extra 2.22-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008132.htmlmixxx 1.8.0.1-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008133.htmlindicator-messages 0.3.11-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008134.htmlindicator-network 0.2.13-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008135.htmlunity 0.2.42-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008136.htmlprevu 1:0.5.2-0ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008137.htmllvm2 2.02.54-1ubuntu6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008138.htmlhardinfo 0.5.1-1.1ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008139.htmllxpanel 0.5.6-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008140.htmllubuntu-artwork 0.9 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008141.htmlubuntustudio-meta 0.75 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008142.htmlubufox 0.9~rc2-0ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008143.htmllibgdchart-gd2 0.11.5-7ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008144.htmlmythtv 0.23.1+fixes26437-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008145.htmlmythexport 2.2.1-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008146.htmlindicator-appmenu 0.0.13-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008147.htmlgnome-menus 2.30.3-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008148.htmlappmenu-gtk 0.1.9-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008149.htmlxine-lib 1.1.18.1-4ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008150.htmlbrasero 2.31.92-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008151.htmlsessioninstaller 0.20+bzr115-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008152.htmlgdk-pixbuf 2.21.7-1ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008153.htmlhamster-applet 2.31.92-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008154.htmlqtwebkit-source 2.0.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008155.htmlpm-utils 1.4.1-3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008156.htmlcompiz 1:0.8.6-0ubuntu8 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008157.htmltelepathy-mission-control-5 1:5.6.0-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008158.htmlgwibber 2.31.95-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008159.htmldkms 2.1.1.2-3ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008160.htmludev 162-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008161.htmlplymouth 0.8.2-2ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008162.htmlaxis 1.4-12ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008163.htmllanguage-selector 0.6.5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008164.htmlcalendarserver 2.4.dfsg-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008166.htmltwisted-calendarserver 8.2.0.svn27622-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008165.htmlcloud-utils 0.16ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008167.htmlia32-libs 20090808ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008168.htmlcacti 0.8.7g-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008169.htmlmysql-cluster-7.0 7.0.9-1ubuntu10 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008170.htmllibcrypt-openssl-x509-perl 1.4-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008171.htmlmpfi 1.5-3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008172.htmlgutenprint 5.2.6-0ubuntu7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008174.htmlopenshot 1.2.2-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008173.htmlpympd 0.07-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008175.htmlrequest-tracker3.8 3.8.8-4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008176.htmlsystemtap 1.3-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008177.htmlvzctl 3.0.24-7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008178.htmllibhx 3.4-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008179.htmlubuntu-dev-tools 0.103 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008180.htmlgnome-keyring 2.92.92.is.2.31.91-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008181.htmllivecd-rootfs 1.151 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008182.htmlerlang 1:13.b.3-dfsg-2ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008183.htmlnvidia-graphics-drivers 256.53-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008184.htmlmemtest86+ 4.10-1ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008185.htmlubuntuone-client 1.4.3-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008186.htmlopenssl 0.9.8o-1ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008187.htmlsysvinit 2.87dsf-4ubuntu18 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008188.htmlibus-unikey 0.5-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008189.htmlfglrx-installer 2:8.780-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008190.htmllightning-extension 1.0~b2+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008191.htmlplayer 3.0.1+dfsg-1.1ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008192.htmlibus-client-clutter 0.0+git20090728.a936bacf-1build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008193.htmlclutter-imcontext 0.1.4-1build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008194.htmlawn-extras-applets 0.4.0+bzr1372-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008197.htmldovecot 1:1.2.12-1ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008195.htmlapache-mime4j 0.6-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008196.htmlshogun 0.9.3-4ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008198.htmlxmame 0.106-3.1ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008199.htmllubuntu-artwork 0.10 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008200.htmlgfarm2fs 1.1.1-1build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008201.htmlmeta-gnome2 1:2.28+1ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008202.htmlgetfem++ 4.1-1ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008203.htmlyazpp 1.2.3-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008204.htmlspring 0.82.5.1+dfsg1-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008205.htmlkdeplasma-addons 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008206.htmlidzebra 2.0.44-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008207.htmlqalculate-kde 0.9.7-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008208.htmlpaste 1.7.4-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008209.htmlkpackagekit 0.6.1+svn1176533-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008210.htmllibvirt 0.8.3-1ubuntu14 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008211.htmlgst-plugins-good0.10 0.10.25-4ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008212.htmlsoftware-center 3.0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008213.htmlflash-kernel 2.28ubuntu10 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008214.htmllightning-extension 1.0~b2+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008215.htmlopen-vm-tools 2010.06.16-268169-3ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008216.htmlubuntu-extras-keyring 2010.09.17 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008217.htmlkwave 0.8.5-1-3ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008218.htmlkmplayer 1:0.11.2b-1ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008219.htmlunity-asset-pool 0.8.18-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008220.htmlqvamps 0.98-0.0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008221.htmltotem 2.31.90-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008222.htmlunity 0.2.44-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008223.htmlcouchdb 1.0.1-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008224.htmlupower 0.9.5-3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008225.htmlubuntu-dev-tools 0.104 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008226.htmlnautilus-image-converter 0.3.0-3ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008227.htmlaudacious 2.4.0-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008228.htmlroxterm 1.18.5-2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008230.htmlaqualung 0.9~beta11-1ubuntu6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008229.htmlaudacious-plugins 2.4.0-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008231.htmlscreen-resolution-extra 0.14 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008232.htmlmythbuntu-live-autostart 0.50-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008233.htmllibdvdread 4.1.3-10ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008234.htmlmit-scheme 9.0.1-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008236.htmlllvm-2.8 2.8~20100921-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008235.htmlkbib 0.6.5-0ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008237.htmlopencv 2.1.0-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008238.htmldebian-science 0.10ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008239.htmlfreej 0.10git20100110-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008240.html

*UWN Translations*

Note to translators and our readers please follow the link below for the information you need.

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeekly...r/Translations

*UWN Sneak Peek*

No, we are not infringing any licenses - http://beuno.com.ar/archives/225The real problem with Java in Linux distros - http://fnords.wordpress.com/2010/09/...linux-distros/Canonical Design Blog: Did you know? - http://design.canonical.com/2010/09/usc-screenshots/Installing Linaro for a Beagle xM - http://voices.canonical.com/michael....r-a-beagle-xm/Meet David Faure - http://lxer.com/module/newswire/ext_link.php?rid=142047Clearing the FUD around Ubuntu Application Review Process - http://lxer.com/module/newswire/ext_link.php?rid=141917Turn Ubuntu into a Karaoke Player - http://lxer.com/module/newswire/ext_link.php?rid=141905Collection of 18 Popular APT & DPKG Tips for Debian and Ubuntu - http://lxer.com/module/newswire/ext_link.php?rid=141842Syncing your BlackBerry on Ubuntu - http://lxer.com/module/newswire/ext_link.php?rid=141800Ubuntu 10.10 To Add A Sent Using Ubuntu Signature By Default To Evolution - http://lxer.com/module/newswire/ext_link.php?rid=141773A Gmail Notifier Especially Designed For Ubuntu - http://lxer.com/module/newswire/ext_link.php?rid=141767Edubuntu 10.10 Installer is Also Getting a Full Overhaul - http://lxer.com/module/newswire/ext_link.php?rid=141771Canonical Toying with Hardware Sensors - http://osnews.com/story/23823/Canoni...rdware_SensorsHow do we get more developers? - http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/1170672981Making and maintaining a good sleep cycle - http://blog.fugue88.ws/archives/2010...od-sleep-cycleWays to know the world of Ubuntu! - http://www.cvoid.com/ubuntu/bqueries...rld-of-ubuntu/

*Subscribe*

Get your copy of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter delivered each week to you via email at: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-news

*Archives and RSS Feed*

You can always find older Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter issues at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter

You can subscribe to the Ubuntu Weekly News via RSS at:
http://fridge.ubuntu.com/uwn/feed

*Additional Ubuntu News*

As always you can find more news and announcements at:

http://www.ubuntu.com/news

and

http://fridge.ubuntu.com/

*Conclusion*

Thank you for reading the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter.

See you next week!

*Credits*

The Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is brought to you by:

Amber GranerJ Scott GwinLiraz SiriJonathan CarterPenelope StoweAnd many others

*Glossary of Terms*

Other acronyms can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/glossary

*Ubuntu - Get Involved*

The Ubuntu community consists of individuals and teams, working on different aspects of the distribution, giving advice and technical support, and helping to promote Ubuntu to a wider audience. No contribution is too small, and anyone can help. It's your chance to get in on all the community fun associated with developing and promoting Ubuntu. http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate

*Feedback*

This document is maintained by the Ubuntu Weekly News Team. If you have a story idea or suggestions for the Weekly Newsletter, join the Ubuntu News Team mailing list at https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/lis...untu-news-team and submit it. Ideas can also be added to the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Ideas. If you'd like to contribute to a future issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, please feel free to edit the appropriate wiki page. If you have any technical support questions, please send them to ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com.

Except where otherwise noted, content on this site is licensed under a Creative Commons Attribution 3.0 License - http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0/

----------

